
Chimpanzees and animal medicine (2002) - vezycash
https://www.primates.com/misc/index.html
======
seandougall
A friend of mine used to work on research in this area, which is really
fascinating from the outside. In practice it meant she spent much of her time
trudging through the jungle collecting primate feces, but on the other hand
she got to say she was a zoopharmacognosiologist, which IMO is one of the
cooler job titles out there.

